# Overbite



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

My breeder just called today and said she took our dog to the vet and it was determined that she had an overbite. Should we then be able to pick from dogs that may have been picked after our dog that did not have problems? This dog may need to have teeth pulled and such. Can you all give me advice on what my rights are? Can I pick a dog that may have been picked after me, nut was in better health?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never known this to be a serious health problem. You need to talk to the breeder.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

An overbite is usually not a serious health issue, now if the dog had parrot mouth that would be different. An over bite is really no different than an under bite, and an under bite is not a serious health issue either unless it was very extreme.

If you are looking to just have a wonderful pet then there should be no problems.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worrie about it for one thing it could more than likely correct itself. My Zoey had a underbite and it's now fine. The vet said the jaw will grow a different rates tell about 6mo. You can lightly massage and apply some pressure on the top teeth every time you pup is relaxing with you on your lap. Don't play tug of war .


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The strange part to me is that it took a Vet to find it......


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

This is my main concern, why did my breeder not disclose it to me when I was choosing the pup? I was choosing between two dogs, the other dog bite is fine, but someone else has choosen it now.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is it really that big of a deal?? Is it going to affect her health? Are you planning on showing? can YOU tell the pup has an overbite? If you can't, personally I wouldn't worry about it. Especially if you chose your pup based on personality!!
Although I can understand you are paying a lot of $$ and want everything as perfect as possible. Hope you can figure it out, what does your breeder say?


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

The breeder believes she will need her lower canines removed, she is otherwise healthy, but the overbite is pretty bad.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to reiterate what Tom said. I know a few people here have worried about that in the past and it turned out not to be a problem. I also find it really strange that the breeder, who got the overbite diagnosis from a vet rather than her eyes, believes the puppy's bite is so off that it will require removing canines. Is it possible she was telling you the worst case scenario?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow.... never heard of an overbite THAT bad in a Hav... hopefully it was worst case senario. Actually after hearing all this, I'm wondering which breeder you are going through and if she does all the health testing??


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

The breeder said it will "most likely" need the lower canines removed. The breeder been very responsive to us and gave us the contact info to her vet, we will call and see what they have to say. the breeder has also offered to give us our deposit back in full or reduce the price of the dog. My dilemma is, do I take the dog fully knowing this or do I start my search over again. The whole point of going to a breeder was to get a healthy health tested dog, instead of not knowing. I am completely heartbroken over the whole thing. The breeder sent me a picture of the bite, I will post it later


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of the pup - the last two are pictures that the breeder took on the her phone (she is wet because she had just been out in the rain).


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I went through this years ago. My vet had me scared to death. Winston had a severe overbite according to her she called it parrot mouth. She sent me to a specialist who wanted a couple thousand in preventative ...my breeder offered to take my dog back etc etc. My breeder knew about the overbite but her and her vet thought it was no big deal and I was informed about it before I picked him. Your breeder should know about this. They evaluate the puppies.

Received invaluable advice here especially from Tom, really helped talk me down...

Fast forward...Winston is 4 and I never spent a dime except the $100 for the specialist visit. And he's fine. Plus he always looks like he's smiling.

here's the thread about it... it's really long...

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1158


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Trish, this is very helpful. I feel helpless, I love the dog already, I am really struggling with whether I should just take her and hope it works itself out or just start the process over again.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Susan, it sounds like your breeder is being very cooperative by offering your deposit back or a discounted price. If you decide to take the puppy, please take the discount - you may need it in the event a couple of teeth needing pulled down the line. I feel for you and the dilemma you are in. Whatever you decide you should make the best of it and then go on with life - whatever it brings. We love our puppies in spite of their flaws!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I have to reiterate what Tom said. I know a few people here have worried about that in the past and it turned out not to be a problem. I also find it really strange that the breeder, who got the overbite diagnosis from a vet rather than her eyes, believes the puppy's bite is so off that it will require removing canines. Is it possible she was telling you the worst case scenario?


The jaws grow at different rates at that age. One day you can have one bite, the next you can have another. Sometimes you need the advice of the vet to know if the jaws have stopped growing or if certain teeth need to be pulled to change the bite.
If the dog has parents that are health tested and the dog isn't going to be shown, I wouldn't let this stop me from getting the dog. If you want to show, that's a whole other thing but this isn't a health issue.
I've had one puppy with an underbite and the buyer was made aware of that and also had my vet's instructions on how to correct it with which teeth to pull. I would have had the teeth pulled but she was too young at that point so I offered to pay for the removal of the teeth my vet said would stop the underbite. 
She decided she thought the underbite was cute so kept it that way and the dog always looks like it's smiling. She's a few years old and has no health problems..but she smiles a lot


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe the Breeder would pay for the teeth to be removed. It could be done when you get the puppy fixed and while under anesthesia. Maddie had several teeth removed and it was no big deal. She had double teeth And the vet said that he found a bunch of Zoey hair stuck in-between the teeth :brushteeth:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, she's adorable!
If it were me, I'd take the discount and the puppy and enjoy her growing up months!!
Like others have said, she may outgrow it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Susan0406 said:


> The breeder said it will "most likely" need the lower canines removed. The breeder been very responsive to us and gave us the contact info to her vet, we will call and see what they have to say. the breeder has also offered to give us our deposit back in full or reduce the price of the dog. My dilemma is, do I take the dog fully knowing this or do I start my search over again. The whole point of going to a breeder was to get a healthy health tested dog, instead of not knowing. I am completely heartbroken over the whole thing. The breeder sent me a picture of the bite, I will post it later[/QUOTE
> 
> Is the vet saying to remove the permanent lower canines? if so would that be because they might hit wrong? like on the roof of the mouth? or another tooth?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

When I first got RICO and ChaCha as puppies, I was informed by both breeders (different breeders) to pay particular attention to their bites around the age of 5 mos and to be prepared to have teeth removed to ensure a good bite. I did and both had 2 teeth removed each. It was not expensive and both have beautiful bites. Pearl's teeth came in and she had a couple of doubles for about 2 days and they came out just as I was considering having them pulled. Her bite is perfect. I suggest that you give it a little time for the jaw growth to see if she will have a bite issue. 

If you are not planning to show her then it is very unlikely that there will be a health issue in her future. JMHO


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Did I miss something, are you planning on showing? I am behind in reading posts.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It takes longer for the underjaw to grow than the upper jaw. If you don't plan to show and love the puppy, who cares if he has an overbite? In my 35+ years of showing dogs (have Shelties, a couple Collies and added the first Havanese almost 8 years ago, I've had under bites, over bites and wry mouths. That didn't make the dog less loved, just not one to go into the show ring. I presently have a Havanese who has and underbite and it is slightly crooked, though not wry. I never found the "permanent home" that I felt was right for him, but we think he's cute and love him.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky Chittenden said:


> It takes longer for the underjaw to grow than the upper jaw. If you don't plan to show and love the puppy, who cares if he has an overbite? In my 35+ years of showing dogs (have Shelties, a couple Collies and added the first Havanese almost 8 years ago, I've had under bites, over bites and wry mouths. That didn't make the dog less loved, just not one to go into the show ring. I presently have a Havanese who has and underbite and it is slightly crooked, though not wry. I never found the "permanent home" that I felt was right for him, but we think he's cute and love him.


I think she took this one back and got another, I was late responding to this thread. Can't imagine a off bite being much of a problem for a pet..buy maybe I missed something


----------

